# بلسم البيض وزيت الزيتون للمعان ونعومة الشعر



## محمدعبدالله5167 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بلسم البيض وزيت الزيتون للمعان ونعومة الشعر :
المكونات :
ـ 2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت زيتون.
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة خل التفاح.
ـ صفار بيضة واحدة.
التحضير والاستعمال :
توضع المكونات في إناء ، وتخلط جيداً ببعضها البعض لعمل خليط متجانس.
يستخدم المستحضر في عمل تدليك للشعر مع التركيز على فروة الرأس ونهايات الشعر الجافة.. ثم يُلف الشعر بفوطة دافئة لمدة 30 دقيقة ، ثم يُغسل الشعر بالشامبو ويُشطف بالماء.

​ 

​


----------

